# Ware and Clinch countie Clubs



## muzzy17is (Jun 29, 2010)

How are ya'lls clubs going in this part of the country.  I have a club in Ware countie and we are getting some good pics on our trail cams.  Going to have to thin out some hogs it looks like.   Trying to beat the heat!


----------



## Rick3060 (Jul 11, 2010)

I have property all over manor in ware county and the hogs are everywhere


----------



## gatorbait08 (Jul 22, 2010)

I got in a club in clinch county this year,no sign of hogs yet, was told that there hasnt been any for quite a few years, i am gonna keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## fellybbob (Sep 22, 2010)

opening day  in ware county . did't see a thing. may be to hot.
anyone in ware had better luck ?  some chiggers got a hold of my bud he still hurtting lol.


----------



## fellybbob (Oct 20, 2010)

alot of deer moving sat night on valdosta highway 12 am


----------



## muzzy17is (Nov 1, 2010)

Decent movement over the weekend.  My bro. got a small buck and seen a few others.


----------



## gatorbob (Nov 1, 2010)

All I hunt is hogs, dont shoot deer. Any club openings?


----------



## fellybbob (Nov 4, 2010)

Bayed where abouts are you? i'm in ware co north of manor. you seen any chasing yet. what time were they moving? going this weekend any info will be good suppost to be cool this weekend i'll let you know how we did good luck to yall


----------



## muzzy17is (Nov 5, 2010)

Our club is out off of Hwy 122.  We had good movement last sunday morning. I think this cold snap might kick things off. We're going to be at camp for the next few weekends.


----------



## fellybbob (Nov 5, 2010)

we saw few does last sunday too but none chased no bucks thanks for the report
i'll get back to this this thread on monday and give you details on our hunt i guess we are the only ones hunting the south zone nobody else writes on this thread. good luck this weekend


----------



## fellybbob (Nov 8, 2010)

no bone man sat morn 33 degrees 4.5 hour in saw 2 does 
sat eve 1 doe
sun morn 1 doe
sun eve 2 does 
no chasing jet my bud saw a 6 point but too far he's bow hunting too. still no chasing this cold front did do it for our herd.
may next weekend

ps mon morn back to work


----------



## Jamie74 (Nov 9, 2010)

We have a club in Ware County.  I went from October 22-30 and saw 5 deer together on the 23rd at 630pm.  I got a 7-pt from that bunch.  He was with 4 does but was not chasing nor was he smelling or swollen.  Was a hot week...the rest of the week I only saw 3 deer...jumped two does walking to a stand on morning and watched a 4-pt for a few minutes as he walked by the stand I was in (840am).  Never knew I was there.  Had a another buddy see 5 on the 30th around 730am...4 does and 1 buck.  He was able to take a decent doe.

The report I received from this past weekend is not much was seen other than about 6 deer traveling together where one of the members got a 5 or 6-pt and a doe.  At another section of property another member took a smaller doe.

A few of us will be heading up this weekend so I will give a report next week.  By the way, the bucks taken so far, none were in rut.  However, on the 30th I traveled over to Axson to visit a buddy at a processor and a kid brought in a 175lb 8-pt with stinky hocs but no swollen neck.


----------



## fellybbob (Nov 9, 2010)

jaime thanks for that info. we got a big 8 pt in our tract that i only saw once  and  has not be seen again. i know he's in our property but his nocturnal i know hes gonna slip during the rut. i'm hunting a rub line with trees up to 10 inches in diameter it must be his and i'm gonna be there to stick him thanks again.
>>>--------------->


----------



## King Fisher (Nov 9, 2010)

The rut doesn't seem to really have come in yet were I'm at, west clinch.  Only one spike after a doe.  Another club member got a 8pt this evening, he was just feeding by himself.


----------



## fellybbob (Nov 10, 2010)

thanks King Fisher


----------



## fellybbob (Nov 12, 2010)

got to work this weekend . but be there next one.keep those reports comming please.


----------



## muzzy17is (Nov 13, 2010)

So far there has been 4 killed on our club this weekend. 2 six pointers and 2 does. Neither of the bucks were trailing though. It should kick in this week sometime.  I'll be up next weekend!!


----------



## fellybbob (Nov 14, 2010)

thanks bayed


----------



## Jamie74 (Nov 15, 2010)

Spent Friday and Saturday in the woods with my 5 year old and we had no luck.  The only 2 deer we saw were 2 does as we were driving out of the property at 1030am on Saturday.

Two other members were up as well.  One did not see anything all weekend either and the other saw a spike and a doe Saturday morning around 930.

The mornings were great just not a lot of movement.  Checked some scrapes we found and they have not been touched in days.  Hope everyone has better luck.  On the flip side this was my 5 year olds first hunt and he loved it.  He's ready to go back in two weeks with his 7 year old brother in tow...these are the days I've been waiting for.    Good luck everyone.


----------



## fellybbob (Nov 15, 2010)

nothing better than taking your boys hunting jaime. teaching them about the outdoors. I miss my he's in college now he itching to go but he has a long schedule studing and plays baseball for the school. but he knows whats best. i'll be in this weekend and tell yall all about it. hey thanks for your report.


----------



## King Fisher (Nov 19, 2010)

I took in 2 really good deer for clinch co. yesterday, a 10pt and a very tall 8pt, should be a really good up coming week.  The 10pt was with does, not chasing but garding, if I understand right when the buck has already breed the doe, he will stay with her for awhile to keep any other bucks from breeding her.  Nows the time to really log in the hours on stand, good luck.


----------



## Jamie74 (Nov 22, 2010)

King Fisher,

That's awesome.  Any pics?  Also, I received your PM and yes, it is Lee in Axson and I have seen the mount you speak of. Will definitely keep your info. and thanks.


----------



## muzzy17is (Nov 24, 2010)

I hunted my lease over the weekend. My buddy saw 4 deer. All mid day. Full moon.


----------



## fellybbob (Nov 26, 2010)

when last weekend  4 sittings  and saw nothing. couldhad been the full moon i just dont know some times.
my buddy got 3 up on his way in that was all.


----------



## crich68 (Nov 28, 2010)

I've got some family land just south of Millwood that I hunt some during Thanksgiving and around New Years. I've never been there when the rut is hot but I had always been under the impression, and been told by some locals,  that the rut in this area was around the last week of Oct to the first week in Nov.....am i misinformed? I didnt make it down this Thanksgiving but I will be down in a week or two....i hunt a 108 acre tract in between Hwys 82 & 122 off of Manor-Millwood Rd


----------



## Tom Laubach (Nov 28, 2010)

I saw a fresh scrape Sat after the rain.  Ware county, south west of Waycross.


----------



## muzzy17is (Nov 29, 2010)

This is my first year realy hunting in Ware county. From what me and my buddys have seen this year and what little we hunted last year the rut kicks off around the last week of Oct. to the 1st week in Nov. depending on the moon of course. I won't be back up until the last part of the season this year.


----------



## muzzy17is (Dec 5, 2010)

My brother just got back, he said they saw a few. Nothing on the ground though.


----------



## fellybbob (Dec 6, 2010)

saw nothing this weekend


----------



## muzzy17is (Jan 10, 2011)

How was ya'lls season.  We wound up with 8 deer on the ground for the year. Nothing realy worth bragging about but we're still getting some good bucks on camera. Hopefully next year we'll really be a good year for our club.
Any how, hope ya'll had a good new year and hope you enjoyed the 2010/2011 season as much as I did.


----------



## King Fisher (Jan 11, 2011)

From all the people I've talked to it's been a down season, there were a few good ones taken but over all most everyone seen fewer deer than normal.


----------



## rocket46 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Hunting lease in ware co.*

Help please-- considering looking at some property in ware co. just north of swannee chapel rd and hopkins rd. --any info would be appreciated. Thanks  Robert


----------

